# Chaos Dwarfs Through the Ages



## Karak Norn Clansman (Feb 4, 2021)

Welcome, ladies and gentlemen, to the first ever compilation of official Chaos Dwarf miniature developments through the ages!

This overview of Games Workshop and Forgeworld's various iterations of Chaos Dwarfs will take you from the very beginnings up to the present day (April 2019), and showcase the evolution of the weird and wondrous concepts embedded in Chaos Dwarfs.

This thread deals with Chaos Dwarf concepts in official miniatures. For compilation attempts at community homebrew work on Chaos Dwarfs, see Carven Images (CDO 2007-2017) and the Chaos Dwarf Culture Project.

Enjoy!


----------

